
Show HN: Simple board for Redmine tasks (React\Redux) - skyfantom
http://mighty-forest-75591.herokuapp.com/
======
skyfantom
Everything keeps on client-side, i mean token and url in the localStorage.
Server needs only for send requests (all this things about CORS).

Works with React and Redux. If there will be any interets, i will continue
work.

#TODO 1\. Detail information about task in modal window. 2\. Control issues
from the board.

